# For anyone who works at DLA2, DLA4, DLA7, or DLA9..



## Dhoff89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Are you guys having any trouble grabbing blocks at any of these stations?? I'm moving towards South OC area in a few weeks & didn't want to transfer to a "dead" station... Would appreciate some feedback, thank you


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Dhoff89 said:


> I'm moving towards South OC area in a few weeks


Hmm.. as I remember correctly there's only 1 warehouse in South OC, and that's Irvine location Prime Now UCA4, however there's rumor about Irvine DLA9 but so far no one has confirmed its existence. In the other note, DLA2 is fine. there're blocks but I cannot say which time they release.


----------



## livinglisa (Feb 22, 2017)

Just sign up and only offering DLA9. I live in Hollywood.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I think alot of So Cal is slow. DLA5 is super slow has been for a couple of weeks. I.hear lots of reasons but it's all just rumors. It's got to get better. Seems there are alot more white vans and Kia souls getting most of the work. Pretty sure regular drivers get whatever is leftover after those guys are all on the road. I'm positive those companies get the routes first. When I go to a block during the day those are all out already. At night they fill the parking lot.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

RGV said:


> Hmm.. as I remember correctly there's only 1 warehouse in South OC, and that's Irvine location Prime Now UCA4, however there's rumor about Irvine DLA9 but so far no one has confirmed its existence. In the other note, DLA2 is fine. there're blocks but I cannot say which time they release.


 DLA9 is open, but flex is slowly rolling out from what I seen.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

iyengar said:


> DLA9 is open, but flex is slowly rolling out from what I seen.


You mean getting better or slowing down?


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> You mean getting better or slowing down?


Getting better. DLA9 has a fleet of white van and scoobeez doing most the delivery.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I think that is exactly what is happening at DLA5. I hate seeing all those vans and kia souls lol. Supposedly adding more zip codes soon guess we will see. Hoping it gets busier.


----------



## livinglisa (Feb 22, 2017)

Anybody work out of DLA4 SF Valley? Busy, slow?


----------

